# DCOM exploit ?



## Akshay (May 22, 2005)

1.what is DCOM exploit? I use avast antivirus and I got a alert while surfing the net.. it said DCOM EXPLOIT BLOCKED FROM (some ip addr)

2. Is there a way to speed up the booting speed of WIN XP? I use a LAN connc. and whenever lan is on, the sys boots slowly but if I remove the cable, it boots faster. I tried disabiling the antivirus but that doesn't help. One sys runs WIN Xp and the other runs WIN 98. Both the sys have sufficient hardware resources


----------



## swatkat (May 22, 2005)

Akshay said:
			
		

> 1.what is DCOM exploit? I use avast antivirus and I got a alert while surfing the net.. it said DCOM EXPLOIT BLOCKED FROM (some ip addr)



Avast's NetworkShield detects the worm attacks like Sasser, Blaster (which are common these days!) and *blocks it*, and everytime it blocks, it gives you a message, that it has detected an attack. These are the DCOM exploit alerts.
But this NetworkShield is not a full fledged Firewall, but it only blocks worms. This means that you have to install a good firewall. If you have a firewall, then it will silently block ALL the attacks, hence Avast will not find anything.
One of the good firewall is ZoneAlarm Free Version.

Another possibility is that worm is present in your system itself, so Avast keeps detecting it and alerts you. This was the case in *this thread*.
*Update* Avast, and scan your System, to make sure that no worms are present in your system!


----------



## suryasingh (May 22, 2005)

Hey There,

Ans 1] Every system has a feature called DCom which is not at all used in our day today usual PC activities but is "ENABLED" by default in all windows systems. This feature is only used by software professionals for development purposes. Now, the prob is that HACKERS n VIRUS MAKERS have realised this loop in windows systems and almost all the new viruses are capable of exploiting ur system using this loop. But since u r clever enough to use an ANTIVIRUS software u get the warning messages. So the bottom line is to disable the DCom feature n to do it u will have to download a small software called DCom bobulator from grc.com (Doon worry its free n very small) n thts it u will be done.

Ans 2] Your second prob doesnt has to do anything with ur antivirus software or ur Cable Internet Service or even ur LAN Card. So wats the prob ? What happens is tht everytime u boot ur pc, ur lan card tries to search for the network to get an IP Adress for ur machine, using the cable attached (thts y when u disconnect ur cable it boots faster because it doesnt search for an ip add.) So the solution is tht u will have to talk to ur Internet provider to get a local IP address. Go to Control Panel-->Network Connections, right click on Local Area Connection go to properties there u will see Internet Protocol (TCP/IP) --> double click it n thr u will see tht ur machine is set to obtain an IP address automatically. Set it to abtain an IP manually and thts where u r suppose to enter the details u got frm ur Internet provider. Save everything n restart ur PC.   Wallah u r done. Next time u boot ur PC its faster. 


Now its time for u to have fun n enjoy ur self.    Sing HAPPY TIMES R HERE TO STAY.......HAPPY TIMES R HERE TO STAY


----------



## anandk (May 25, 2005)

also visit  *grc.com/dcom/


----------

